# Westminster Standards on the Sabbath



## crhoades (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is a handout that I gave out at Sunday School this morning. It contains the WCF, WLC, and WSC + Scripture Proofs on the Sabbath as well as the children's catechism and the PCA DPW.

Scratch this post. The file size limit for a word doc is 17.5 KB whereas my file was around 90kb. Email me or PM me if you want a copy.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 22, 2006)

crhoades said:


> Here is a handout that I gave out at Sunday School this morning. It contains the WCF, WLC, and WSC + Scripture Proofs on the Sabbath as well as the children's catechism and the PCA DPW.


 
What kind of feedback/response did you get?


----------



## crhoades (Oct 22, 2006)

jaybird0827 said:


> What kind of feedback/response did you get?


 
Positive. I've been teaching through Kuyper's Lectures on Calvinism and have covered some rather trickier issues regarding Calvinism and Politics but I will confess that I felt more tense covering the issue of the abiding validity of the Lord's Day for today. A few on the board were praying for me and I credit a lot of the reception to their prayers. 

I covered:
*WCF 21.7* As it is the law of nature (1), that, in general, a due proportion of time be set apart(2) for the worship of God(3); so, in His Word, by a positive, moral, and perpetual commandment(4) binding all men(5) in all ages(6), He hath particularly appointed one day in seven, for a Sabbath(7), to be kept holy unto Him(8): which, from the beginning of the world to the resurrection of Christ, was the last day of the week(9); and, from the resurrection of Christ, was changed into the first day of the week, which, in Scripture, is called the Lord's Day(10), and is to be continued to the end of the world, as the Christian Sabbath(11).

The numbers aren't the scripture references but rather how I broke up the section as an outline.

I covet everyone's prayers for next week as we cover the next section dealing with rest, recreation and how we should spend the day in worship. My goal was to establish that we _should_ observe the Sabbath and get everyone on board with that first before we discuss what it looks like. 

Joey Pipa's book Lord's Day was very helpful in preparation as far as a one-stop-shop guide. 

Thanks for asking!


----------

